#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Άδειες, Διαδικασίες, Δικαιολογητικά >  > > >  >  > Δημόσια Έργα >  > > >  >  >  Ανακατασκευή μαντρότοιχων σε δημόσιο έργο μετά από δημοπρασία

## Nicholas_79

Ξέρει κανείς αν σε δημόσιο έργο που έχω πάρει μετά από δημοπρασία και περιλαμβάνει την ανακατασκευή μαντρότοιχων ύψους πάνω από 2 μέτρα αν θέλει οικοδομική άδεια ή όχι?

----------


## Xάρης

Το πότε απαιτείται άδεια αναφέρεται στα άρθρα 29 και 30 του Ν.4495/17.

----------

